# String orchestra and solo violin: "After work, Late at Night"



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi!
I made a new version of my work "After work, Late at night". It's a more developed string orchestra part with an added solo violin part. Here is the link:

"After Work, Late at Night"
http://www.box.net/shared/nl82mxkvox

best wishes,
André


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

All I can say is you must love this composition..


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Yes, for some reason this piece feels like my signature. If I ever would make a personal card, I would put the main theme in a logo on the card. Good idea really...


----------

